# 802.1x on OSX Certificate Enrollment



## tryter (Sep 7, 2004)

Greetings,

I am trying to get a machine certificate installed on an OS X client so that it can participate in 802.1x network authentication.  We currently use MS CA to issue certs to all our Windows clients via group policy.  These machines are authenticating on our 802.1x switch ports just fine, however I am unable to get a "machine" certificate installed on the macintosh.

Does anyone have any idea how to get that certificate from the MS CA to the OS X client?  Any help would be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Nov 2, 2004)

tryter said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I am trying to get a machine certificate installed on an OS X client so that it can participate in 802.1x network authentication.  We currently use MS CA to issue certs to all our Windows clients via group policy.  These machines are authenticating on our 802.1x switch ports just fine, however I am unable to get a "machine" certificate installed on the macintosh.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to do the same, have you gotten anywhere with this?


----------



## bobw (Nov 2, 2004)

See if either of these help;

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040604183100875&query=certificate

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20020224105617457&query=certificate


----------

